# Hello! It's a pleasure to finally join.



## Loverin (Jan 4, 2013)

For most of my life, mice have usually been somehow incorporated. When I was younger, I had pet mice on and off for several years. I realize now, of course, that I wasn't giving them the proper care that they needed and deserved. That is one thing that I have been delighted to correct. Like a lot of people, I initially got into mice through snakes. I had one snake when I was younger, and I would always sneak an occasional mouse away from my family's attention, so I could keep them to myself. My family usually found out. Eventually, they stopped minding and permitted me to keep them, allowing me to give them a proper home, at least. I am certain that living in a ventilated shoe box with Cheerios and oats wasn't good for them.

I retired from keeping many pets for a couple years, sticking mainly to my cat. When I got into reptiles in a big way early last year, I found that it was an excuse to begin keeping mice again, as well as breeding for the first time. I got into them far more than I had planned to, and soon their original purpose was lost. I took such pride and joy in all of the mice, and the litters were the light of my life. I still have the very first pup that I bred, right next to me actually, and he is the sweetest thing I've ever seen. He didn't lose an iota of his childlike curiosity and affection.

Next month, I will have been keeping and breeding mice for a full year. I've actually gotten to the point where I am rehoming many of my reptiles and inverts, and dedicating more time and attention to the mice. I have about thirty mice currently, as well as one young litter right now. I also have a good friend that breeds mice "for her reptiles," and it's been nice having someone to share news with and relate to. Whenever we manage to find a new variety, we breed a pup for each other.

I also have to say that photographing mice was one of the biggest challenges that I had faced in life, artistically. I had spent a lot of time photographing people, children, reptiles and inverts, but mice were just too hard. It might have been because I have a DSLR, whereas a point and shoot would make it a lot easier to get a quick, clear picture. My camera takes a bit of time to focus and then snap the picture, which also makes a loud snap, so the mice usually move. Manually focusing also ends up fruitless, since they move too quickly. I finally found a formula and method that works for my recently, so I have gotten to take nice photos of my mice for the first time. I will definitely be sharing them.

During my time browsing around the forum before making an account, I have seen that the community seems extremely friendly and welcoming. I am very much looking forward to nestling in and being a part of the community, and hopefully learning a few things. I don't understand the raw genetics of mice yet, the alleles and chromosomes and genotypes, and I cannot do punnet squares. That is something that I would like to learn, considering that it is important and relevant to my life.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi! I enjoyed reading your story about your history and growing fascination with mice. Welcome!  I'd love to see pics at some stage.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome 
I have not heard of a single person ever being even somewhat mean on this forum!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! I look forwards to seeing your photographs and hearing your technique for capturing our speedy little friends. c:


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Loverin,
and a warm welcome.
Hope you enjoy your time at the forum.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Loverin (Jan 4, 2013)

A very sincere thank you, to everyone that has welcomed me! I am finding myself feeling quite at home, definitely looking forward to getting familiar with everyone. I should be posting a photo thread within a couple of days, after I get a couple of pesky IDs confirmed or denied first.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  looking forward to pics


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

